# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zomra (Breda)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zomra

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk H. Andersen Röed / Z. Zomra, Breda

Adres: Zomergemstraat 2, Breda


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zomra*

----------

